# grenade gear?



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I've had their gloves... not bad narrow fit on the fingers but I have big hands so. I just went with Celtek for this season may want to look at them if you're looking at Grenade. Same concept, rider owned Bjorn and Eric Leignes own the company.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Grenade is all I wear...I like their stuff pants,jackets skullies and gloves.have to admit that their hoddies are a little expensive about $65 and arent really thick.but I dont really like to feel bulky when riding.also they have crazy designs Punk rock meets HipHop.And being from jersey and Mountaincreek being my local Mountain,thats most of what you see,since Danny Kass is the home town boy I guess.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

in the december issue of transworld theres a SICK AS HELL Misfits grenade jacket i want it NOW


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

for what its worth i've heard mixed reviews over the quality of their products. never owned a grenade product so i have no first hand experience, but i hear some of their stuff tends to fall apart.


----------



## apintojr (Jan 10, 2008)

i praise grenade wear. from jersey myself but not a big mt. creek fan. cant stand that mountain. me and friends usually rent a house in vermont for the season. i have 2 grenade suits. i beleive they make the best stuff. i never go home with anything wet. all i wear is under armor and tshirt and i'm never too cold or too hot. if your considering grenade you cant go wrong.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

The "screamin hands" gloves are sick! 

Totally brings back the 80's Santa Cruz skateboards! Too bad, I was all about Powell Peralta boards and the bones brigade tour!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

Grenade is awesome, i have a pair of there park gloves and i use them year round. Never get wet and stay fairly warm.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

They make quality affordable stuff for sure.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

I have grenade gloves, my hands dont get wet and the look is super nice (steeze). I have the Airblaster Fingerblasters


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

grenades get wet too easily. i switched to a drop gortex glove and its far superior


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

Well I just got my pair in the mail. I rock mostly Burton wear, but I have heard good things from friends who have worn grenade gloves.:dunno: I did used to have gloves with a gortex insert. It was nice but those are shredded. So im giving these a shot. I'll keep ya posted ill be at blue sky basin in a few weeks(if its open). that should be a good place to test em.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Grenade is over priced garbage.


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

i hate my grenade gloves. they are cold and wet.


----------

